# Get me outta here!



## jglenis (Jan 11, 2009)

Καλησπέρα,

Έχω κολλήσει λίγο στη Γαλλία (Νίκαια) ανάμεσα σε όντα που δεν μπορούν να ψελλίσουν ούτε yes και αναρωτιόμουν μήπως έχετε καμία ιδέα ή μήπως σας έχει τύχει να κάνετε τη διαδρομή. Το μόνο κοντινό αεροδρόμιο που φαίνεται να έχει πτήση για Αθήνα είναι το Μιλάνο, το οποίο όμως είναι πέντε ώρες από αυτό το φρικτό μέρος. Προς το παρόν βρίσκομαι σε ένα ξενοδοχείο της συμφοράς στο σταθμό της Νίκαιας, έχω έρθει σχεδόν στα χέρια με καμιά δεκαριά μ@##$κες σκ#@#$%γαλλους στο $#@@#% καζίνο του Μονακό σήμερα όλη μέρα και δε βλέπω την ώρα της απογείωσης. Έχετε καμιά ιδέα; Για να γλιτώσω το τραίνο μέχρι το Μιλάνο δηλαδή, όχι τίποτα άλλο. Αυτά από το γαλλικό μέτωπο... ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων και τα λέμε σύντομα.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Άσε, Γιάννη, εγώ πήρα το 3:10 to Yuma και είμαι στον δικό μου κόσμο. Άλλωστε, αν σου δώσω εγώ οδηγίες, σε βλέπω Ισλανδία.


----------



## stathis (Jan 12, 2009)

:)
Μάλιστα...
Μια λύση είναι να τινάξεις την μπάνκα στον αέρα και να νοικιάσεις ελικόπτερο. Μια άλλη είναι να φορτωθείς στον Ρενιέ μέχρι να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση. Μια τρίτη λύση είναι η τηλεμεταφορά, αλλά υπάρχει κίνδυνος να πάει κάτι στραβά και να χαθούν οι αποσκευές σου.

ΥΓ Πόνταρε στο μαυροκόκκινο. Είναι πολύ χοτ αυτή την εποχή.


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

stathis said:


> :)
> Μια άλλη είναι να φορτωθείς στον Ρενιέ μέχρι να βελτιωθεί η κατάσταση.


Έλα που η κατάσταση του Ρενιέ δεν παίρνει καμιά βελτίωση...



> Μια τρίτη λύση είναι η τηλεμεταφορά...


Άρχισες κι εσύ να βλέπεις Heroes; Χάλασε ο κόσμος!


----------



## stathis (Jan 12, 2009)

nickel said:


> Άρχισες κι εσύ να βλέπεις Heroes; Χάλασε ο κόσμος!


Δεν ξέρω καν τι είναι. Λόγω τιμής!

(Το κανιβαλίσαμε το νήμα του παιδιού...)


----------



## nickel (Jan 12, 2009)

Για το Heroes θα πρέπει να πας σε άλλο νήμα, όπου το εκθειάζει η Curry,

Τι να κάνει το παιδί, κάθεται και διαβάζει κι αυτός να περνάει η ώρα του. Η ευπρέπεια τον μάρανε.


----------



## jglenis (Jan 12, 2009)

> (Το κανιβαλίσαμε το νήμα του παιδιού...)



Α, δεν πειράζει - αν μη τι άλλο αυτό το - ας το πούμε - ξενοδοχείο έχει Internet οπότε σας απολαμβάνω. 



> ΥΓ Πόνταρε στο μαυροκόκκινο. Είναι πολύ χοτ αυτή την εποχή.


Πάντως σήμερα είχε πολύ 12 κόκκινο και 33 μαύρο - πολύ όμως... Το καλύτερο όμως είναι το ζερό - νούμερο με προσωπικότητα (κάτι σαν τους Γάλλους δηλαδή). 



> [...]αν σου δώσω εγώ οδηγίες, σε βλέπω Ισλανδία.


Πολύ καλύτερα θα ήταν από εδώ...


----------



## curry (Jan 12, 2009)

Αγαπητέ Γιάννη, κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και πέταξε για Παρίσι ή Ζυρίχη και από εκεί στα πάτρια εδάφη. Σου είπα ότι σε μισώ; :)


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 12, 2009)

Τσεκλένη μου, εσύ δεν ήσουν που ήθελες να την κάνεις από την Ελλάδα; Τι έγινε, άρχισες σιγά-σιγά να αποκλείεις πιθανούς προορισμούς; 

Ο ΚΑΚΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΡΙΜΜΕΝΟΣ

(Και ανέκαθεν λάτρης της τηλεμεταφοράς, χωρίς να περιμένει να τη δει στο Heroes -- κάτω οι μετακινήσεις! Κάτω οι γενικές πληθυντικού θηλυκών [ναι, Νίκελ, ξέρω, είμαι άσχημα κολλημένος])


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 12, 2009)

Περιττό να σου πω ότι η απροθυμία σου να μπεις για πέντε ώρες στο τρένο είναι ακατανόητη για μένα. Στη θέση σου, θα είχα μπει στο τρένο από την πρώτη στιγμή! Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν μιλάμε για τρένα της Σομαλίας, γαλλο-ιταλικά τρένα είναι, τα οποία είναι μια χαρά, καθαρά και πολυτελή και γρήγορα.
Αντί να κάθεσαι στο ξενοδοχείο της συμφοράς, κλείσε ένα εισιτήριο τρένου κι ένα εισιτήριο Μιλάνο-Αθήνα.


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 12, 2009)

www.flybaboo.com

Πετάει *μεθ*αύριο Nice-Athens μέσω Γενεύης. Μου είπαν ότι σερβίρουν και καναπεδάκια on-board.


----------



## curry (Jan 12, 2009)

Και έχει και δερμάτινα καθίσματα!


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 12, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Μου είπαν ότι σερβίρουν και *καναπεδάκια *on-board.





curry said:


> Και έχει και *δερμάτινα καθίσματα*!


----------



## jglenis (Jan 13, 2009)

> Περιττό να σου πω ότι η απροθυμία σου να μπεις για πέντε ώρες στο τρένο είναι ακατανόητη για μένα. Στη θέση σου, θα είχα μπει στο τρένο από την πρώτη στιγμή! Στο κάτω-κάτω, δεν μιλάμε για τρένα της Σομαλίας, γαλλο-ιταλικά τρένα είναι, τα οποία είναι μια χαρά, καθαρά και πολυτελή και γρήγορα.



Τελικά μέσω Μιλάνου ήρθα – όσο για το τραίνο, μου έδωσαν δεύτερη θέση και δεν ήταν ούτε καθαρά ούτε γρήγορα, ούτε τίποτε άλλο, ήταν τα γνωστά σαράβαλα της Trenitalia. Γενικά σε Γαλλία και Ιταλία είναι δύσκολη η συνεννόηση, σε κοιτάνε στα μάτια με αυτό το κενό βλέμμα όταν μιλάς Αγγλικά οπότε χρησιμοποιώ τη γλώσσα των βρεφών - για παράδειγμα: Me, Milan, ticket. 



> Πετάει μεθαύριο Nice-Athens μέσω Γενεύης.



Πολύ περισσότερο θα προτιμούσα το ταξίδι μέσω Γενεύης αλλά όταν ήμουν ακόμη στο Brighton και ρώτησα και έμαθα για την εταιρεία flybaboo, δεν μου ακουγόταν και πολύ σοβαρή οπότε εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα. 



> Αγαπητέ Γιάννη, κάνε την καρδιά σου πέτρα και πέταξε για Παρίσι ή Ζυρίχη και από εκεί στα πάτρια εδάφη.



Παρίσι ζαμέ, Ζυρίχη το 'χα και στο πρόγραμμα αλλά είχα κουραστεί με τα πηγαινέλα και τελικά δεν έτυχε...



> [...]εσύ δεν ήσουν που ήθελες να την κάνεις από την Ελλάδα; Τι έγινε, άρχισες σιγά-σιγά να αποκλείεις πιθανούς προορισμούς;



Προορισμούς που είναι σαν την Ελλάδα σίγουρα, τους άλλους όχι. Π.χ. το Brighton ήταν όπως πάντα υπέροχο παρά το τσουχτερό κρύο, η Ιταλία, το Μονακό και η Γαλλία ήταν ακριβώς όπως η Ελλάδα: φιγουρατζήδες, φωνακλάδες, αγενείς και μεγαλομανείς, χωρίς καμία οργάνωση - αλλά ο καιρός για μπάνιο. Ιδιαίτερα δε στο καζίνο του Μονακό (μια ποντικότρυπα δηλαδή) είναι ακόμη πιο ξιπασμένοι, αγενείς και χυδαίοι (παρακαλάνε οι ντίλερ για tip και τσαντίζονται άμα είναι κάτω από 20€ κάθε φορά που κερδίζεις, όσα και αν χάνεις εντωμεταξύ - που συνήθως είναι πολλά γιατί είναι και αρχικλέφτες). Οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι ενδεχομένως ότι ο ήλιος και η καλοκαιρία προκαλεί μαλάκυνση γενικά στους λαούς.

Αυτά προς το παρόν, θα τα πούμε και αναλυτικότερα από κοντά...


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2009)

jglenis said:


> Οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι ενδεχομένως ότι ο ήλιος και η καλοκαιρία προκαλεί μαλάκυνση γενικά στους λαούς.


Άρα, μάλλον είναι σωστή η θεωρία μου για το γονίδιο του Greek Malaka (Driver), πρόκειται περί δαρβινικής εξέλιξης που οφείλεται στον ήλιο και την καλοκαιρία.


----------



## sarant (Jan 13, 2009)

Τελικά, σκέφτομαι και λέω, καλά κάναμε και τα μάθαμε αυτά τα ρημάδια τα γαλλοϊταλικά


----------



## Alexandra (Jan 13, 2009)

sarant said:


> Τελικά, σκέφτομαι και λέω, καλά κάναμε και τα μάθαμε αυτά τα ρημάδια τα γαλλοϊταλικά


Σωστά. Όταν διαβάζω τα παθήματα του φίλτατου JGlenis, λέω μέσα μου, "Ευτυχώς, δεν θα είχα προβλήματα ασυνεννοησίας αν ήμουν στη Γαλλία και στην Ιταλία". Από τις χώρες που έχω επισκεφτεί, μόνο στη Ρωσία και στην Ισπανία ένιωθα ότι δεν μπορούσα να συνεννοηθώ.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 13, 2009)

Εγώ πάλι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα συνεννόησης το έχω στην Ελλάδα και κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν οφείλεται στη γλώσσα...


----------



## Count Baltar (Jan 13, 2009)

jglenis said:


> το συμπέρασμα είναι ενδεχομένως ότι ο ήλιος και η καλοκαιρία προκαλεί μαλάκυνση γενικά στους λαούς.



Πρέπει να δεις τι λέει σήμερα μια ιταλίδα φίλη μου, που το όνειρό της ήταν να του δίνει από την Ιταλία και να πάει στις "πολιτισμένες χώρες" του Βορρά. Και όντως, πήγε στη Σουηδία, παντρεύτηκε Σουηδό, είναι εγκατεστημένη εκεί δενξερωπόσα χρόνια, και... πού να δεις τι λέει για δαύτους.


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

kapa18 said:


> Εγώ πάλι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα συνεννόησης το έχω στην Ελλάδα και κάτι μου λέει ότι δεν οφείλεται στη γλώσσα...



Και λίγα λες...!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 13, 2009)

jglenis said:


> Οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι ενδεχομένως ότι ο ήλιος και η καλοκαιρία προκαλεί μαλάκυνση γενικά στους λαούς.


Μπα, εγώ με τα γαλλοϊταλικά που μισοξέρω και τα πορτογαλλοϊσπανικά που ...δεν ξέρω, δεν είχα ποτέ πρόβλημα σε Ιταλία, Γαλλία, Ισπανία και Πορτογαλία (καλά, ίσως λίγο στη βόρεια Γαλλία). ;)


----------



## curry (Jan 13, 2009)

Στην Ισπανία άρχισα από αγγλικά, σχεδόν αμέσως το γύρισα στα γαλλικά για να περάσω στα γαλλοϊταλοελληνικά και να καταλήξω εντέλει στα ελληνικά, σκέτο. Προς τι η κούραση αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν καταλαβαίνουν τίποτα; Μια χαρά συνεννοήθηκα -με την παραγγελία της παέλιας είχαμε ένα μικροπροβληματάκι, αλλά ευτυχώς μας ήρθε όπως την περιμέναμε! Τίποτα σαν τη γλώσσα του σώματος, φίλοι μου!


----------



## jglenis (Jan 13, 2009)

> Εγώ πάλι το μεγαλύτερο πρόβλημα συνεννόησης το έχω στην Ελλάδα και κάτι μου λέει ότι *δεν οφείλεται στη γλώσσα*...



Σωστά τα λέει η Κ, και σε Γαλλία-Ιταλία το ουσιαστικό πρόβλημα δεν ήταν η γλώσσα αλλά η συμπεριφορά ορισμένων και η απίστευτη απροθυμία-ανικανότητα να μιλήσουν αγγλικά ή έστω να προσπαθήσουν (δεν λέω για περαστικούς αλλά για άτομα σε Information Desk αεροδρομίων και σταθμών!!!) Αδιανόητο!!!
Οι περαστικοί στο δρόμο υπήρξαν πολύ πιο ευγενικοί και πρόθυμοι, οπότε (στη Γαλλία τουλάχιστον) κι εγώ με τη σειρά μου μιλούσα γαλλικά - όσο θυμόμουν τέλος πάντων. Ακόμη και σε αυτή τη μεγαλειώδη απάτη που ακούει στο όνομα Casino Monte Carlo υπήρχαν (λίγοι) ευγενικοί και πρόθυμοι να μιλήσουν αγγλικά υπάλληλοι – με αυτούς δεν υπήρχε πρόβλημα συνεννόησης. Με τους άλλους, που τους ρωτούσα σε έντονο, υποτιμητικό ύφος «D-o y-o-u s-p-e-a-k E-n-gl-i-s-h?» και μου απαντούσαν «Εδώ είναι Γαλλία μεσιέ» (!) απλώς συμπέρανα ότι τελικά καταλαβαίνουν αγγλικά – τουλάχιστον έμοιαζαν να καταλαβαίνουν τη φράση «y-o-u a-r-e a F-r-e-n-c-h a-s-s-h-o-l-e» που τους επανέλαβα πολλές φορές πριν φύγω. Είναι απλώς αδύνατον να κρατήσεις την ψυχραιμία σου με ορισμένους Γάλλους.


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 13, 2009)

Φίλτατε Jglenis, επειδή με τις ταξιδιωτικές σου περιπέτειες έχω κάνει καινούριο συκώτι από τα γέλια, μήπως θα μπορούσεις να τις κυκλοφορείς σε εβδομαδιαία βάση; :-D


----------



## YiannisMark (Jan 13, 2009)

Πάνω που έλεγα να αρχίσω κανένα ΚΚ (κομψό καντηλάκι) για τους φίλους μας τους Γάλλους και τον σωβινισμό τους, αναρωτήθηκα: 
# αντιμετωπίζουν, άραγε, το φαινόμενο των γρίκλις (φρένλις);
# έχουν παντού πινακίδες στα «ξένα»; Δηλ. μπορούν οι γιαγιάδες να καταλάβουν ότι ένα μαγαζί είναι π.χ. ουφάδικο και όχι κατάστημα ηλεκτρικών;

Σημειωτέον ότι έχουν από τους υψηλότερους δείκτες γνώσης ξένων γλωσσών (δυστυχώς δεν σημείωσα πού το είχα διαβάσει).


----------



## stathis (Jan 13, 2009)

jglenis said:


> ... αυτή τη μεγαλειώδη απάτη που ακούει στο όνομα Casino Monte Carlo...


Όπως τα λες, φίλε J. Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα, ορκίστηκα να μην ξαναπατήσω.


----------



## zephyrous (Jan 13, 2009)

Πάνω που νόμιζα ότι ο Γιάννης είχε βγει στον Ζούγκλα, να εξιστορήσει την περιπέτειά του...


----------



## Lexoplast (Jan 14, 2009)

jglenis said:


> ρώτησα και έμαθα για την εταιρεία flybaboo, δεν μου ακουγόταν και πολύ σοβαρή οπότε εγκατέλειψα την ιδέα.
> [...]
> Οπότε το συμπέρασμα είναι ενδεχομένως ότι ο ήλιος και η καλοκαιρία προκαλεί μαλάκυνση γενικά στους λαούς.


Με συγχωρείτε, αγαπητέ, ξέχασα ότι πετάτε μόνο με πολύ σοβαρές εταιρείες. (Δε σε χάλασε η Trenitalia.) Αν θες να σωθείς από τον ήλιο, την καλοκαιρία, τη μεσογειακή μαλάκυνση και τις κοινωνικές επαφές γενικότερα, σου προτείνω το νησί Hiiumaa. Πήγαινε εσύ πρώτος κι αν αντέξεις 6 μήνες, έρχομαι κι εγώ! Έχει και αεροδρόμιο!


----------



## jglenis (Jan 14, 2009)

L, το θέμα είναι ότι ο Παπαδόπουλος (ο πιλότος σε μια φραπέ πτήση Αθήνα-Φρανκφούρτη πριν μερικά χρόνια) μου'χει προκαλέσει ένα θινγκ με τα αεροπλάνα. Δηλαδή τώρα στην πτήση για Λονδίνο ζήτησα από την αεροσυνοδό να μπω στο πιλοτήριο, είπα στους πιλότους που με κοιτούσαν έκπληκτοι για τον Παπαδόπουλο (τον γνωρίζανε) και για το ότι πολλά αεροπλάνα πέφτουν τη σήμερον, μετά ζήτησα κρασί (ήταν 7.00 το πρωί) και επιδόθηκα σε ένα think positive μέχρι να φτάσουμε. Αυτά με την Ολυμπιακή - με την flybaboo λοιπόν πιθανότατα θα είχε προηγηθεί μια ανακοπή τής προσγείωσης. 
Πέραν τούτου, η Trenitalia - αν και είναι για πέταμα- δεν πετάει, σε ράγες πάει. Αργά, βασανιστικά και ιταλικά.

Hiiumaa ε; Εγώ είχα σκεφτεί το Hokkaido, αλλά κι αυτό πέφτει κάπως μακριά. 



> Πάνω που νόμιζα ότι ο Γιάννης είχε βγει στον Ζούγκλα, να εξιστορήσει την περιπέτειά του...


Καταπληκτικό!



> Την τελευταία φορά που πήγα, ορκίστηκα να μην ξαναπατήσω.



Στα γαλλικά, ελπίζω, αλλιώς ο όρκος δεν πιάνει...

(Κατερίνα, η κατάσταση θυμίζει τον Κλουζώ: έχει πλάκα να στο περιγράφουν, αλλά είναι δραματικό να το ζεις. Ο καημένος ο Ντρέυφους, αδύνατο να τον συμπονέσεις αν δεν το 'χεις ζήσει.)


----------



## Zazula (Jan 14, 2009)

Lexoplast said:


> Αν θες να σωθείς από τον ήλιο, την καλοκαιρία, τη μεσογειακή μαλάκυνση και τις κοινωνικές επαφές γενικότερα, σου προτείνω το νησί Hiiumaa. Πήγαινε εσύ πρώτος κι αν αντέξεις 6 μήνες, έρχομαι κι εγώ!


Εγώ πάντως σας προτείνω Svalbard το χειμώνα και Bouvet το καλοκαίρι!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 14, 2009)

Έχω καλύτερη πρόταση, που σε πληρώνουν κιόλας!
Από τα ΝΕΑ:
_*Ζητείται επιστάτης για τροπικό νησί, μισθός 17.000 ευρώ.*
Ζητείται επιστάτης για ένα τροπικό νησί ανοιχτά του Κουίνσλαντ της Αυστραλίας, στο Μεγάλο Κοραλλιογενές Φράγμα. Θα εργάζεται μόλις 12 ώρες τον μήνα, θα μένει σε μία βίλα τριών δωματίων με πισίνα και θέα στο στενό που διαπλέουν οι μεγάπτερες φάλαινες κάθε Σεπτέμβριο και θα παίρνει μισθό 103.000 ευρώ το εξάμηνο (πάνω από 17.000 ευρώ τον μήνα). 
[...]Ο υποψήφιος θα πρέπει να γνωρίζει αγγλικά, να έχει «επικοινωνιακό ταλέντο», «αγάπη για την περιπέτεια» και «πάθος με το περιβάλλον»· θα πρέπει επίσης να γνωρίζει και να του αρέσει το κολύμπι, οι καταδύσεις και η ιστιοπλοΐα.[...]_
Στις καταδύσεις και την ιστιοπλοΐα κώλωσα, αλλιώς...
Μολις διάβασα στην ίδια εφημερίδα οτι,
_Πάνω από 800.000 άτομα από όλο τον κόσμο ενδιαφέρθηκαν για τη θέση του επιστάτη στο νησί Χάμιλτον, στο Μεγάλο Κοραλλιογενές Φράγμα της Αυστραλίας. Με μηνιαίο εισόδημα 17.000 ευρώ, δικαίως μιλούν όλοι για την «καλύτερη δουλειά στον κόσμο»...
Το ενδιαφέρον ήταν τόσο μεγάλο με αποτέλεσμα να διακοπεί η λειτουργία της ιστοσελίδας (islandreefjob.com) που δέχεται τις αιτήσεις._
οπότε μάλλον δεν έχουμε πολλές ελπίδες...


----------



## kapa18 (Jan 14, 2009)

jglenis said:


> L, το θέμα είναι ότι ο Παπαδόπουλος (ο πιλότος σε μια φραπέ πτήση Αθήνα-Φρανκφούρτη πριν μερικά χρόνια) μου'χει προκαλέσει ένα θινγκ με τα αεροπλάνα. Δηλαδή τώρα στην πτήση για Λονδίνο ζήτησα από την αεροσυνοδό να μπω στο πιλοτήριο, είπα στους πιλότους που με κοιτούσαν έκπληκτοι για τον Παπαδόπουλο (τον γνωρίζανε) και για το ότι πολλά αεροπλάνα πέφτουν τη σήμερον, μετά ζήτησα κρασί (ήταν 7.00 το πρωί) και επιδόθηκα σε ένα think positive μέχρι να φτάσουμε.
> 
> (Κατερίνα, η κατάσταση θυμίζει τον Κλουζώ: έχει πλάκα να στο περιγράφουν, αλλά είναι δραματικό να το ζεις. Ο καημένος ο Ντρέυφους, αδύνατο να τον συμπονέσεις αν δεν το 'χεις ζήσει.)



Να πω ότι έχω ξαπλωθεί από τα γέλια; Να μην το πω και θιχτεί ο Ντρέυφους μέσα σου! :-D

Ειδικά η σκηνή που μπαίνεις στο πιλοτήριο αξημέρωτα και λες τον πόνο σου στο πλήρωμα είναι εντελώς κινηματογραφική!


----------

